# Breed?



## Tammygilchrist (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello! What breed is my cat?


----------



## Elsakitti (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm not sure, I'm not an expert and I'm just taking a guess here, American shorthair?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Just a domestic shorthair. He/she is pretty though!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

To add onto her being a Domestic Shorthair, she is a blue (in the cat world, blue is the name for grey) mackerel tabby with gold eyes


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Just a handsome moggie!🐾🐾


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If she is not registered and has no registration paper from a breeder of a established cat association, such as CFA=Cat Fanciers Assoc., TICA=The International Cat Assoc., CCA =Canadian Cat Assoc., then she is considered a domestic shorthair; her coloring is _Blue Mackeral Tabby. Very sweet expression!_


----------

